# Service Ace



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I posted on the M1911 forum before I realized this was not a M1911, but just saw, in a pawn shop, a pristine Colt Service Ace. I gave it a quick once-over and the gun looks almost unfired.

How often do you see those?

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Better jump on it Bob them little guns are worth a bunch today. That and the Combat Python 3"barrel are two in high demand.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Get it quick and then you can remember my birthday "uncle bob"


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

I found this one ata local store gun is mint 99%.Got it for a great price also.


----------

